# hint for a linux user



## einsteniano (May 2, 2010)

Hello. I am an ubuntu linux user and  would move to FreeBSD for  a desktop use. I heard that FreeBSD has better networking management and better features than a linux "distribution" because it is an operating system (an omogeneus peace of software), while Linux is a mishmash of software. I Use the computer for browsing, programming, chat, graphics etc .
I heard that FreeBSD is the best choice for a server but not for a desktop use. Some hint?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2010)

If you want to try a more desktop oriented FreeBSD have a look at PC-BSD.


----------



## einsteniano (May 2, 2010)

thanks.But at first glance it seems a too young project


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2010)

It might be a young project but it's quite good.

You can do pretty much everything with a plain FreeBSD. It will take a lot of tinkering, installing and configuring but it's do-able once you know how it all works. Nothing is installed by default. This is good because _you_ get to decide what to run 

Never leave home without it: Handbook


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 2, 2010)

I'm happy user of FreeBSD with Gnome for years without any extra hardly solvable problems. 
If you want to follow my way, try following:

At firts, update your port tree by `# portsnap fetch update` or `# portsnap fetch extract` if it is for first time, when you do this.

Install x11/gnome2 by command `# cd /usr/local/x11/gnome2 && make install` (will compile everything from source, so have really big cup of coffee nearly) or install ports-mgmt/portmaster and do `# portmaster x11/gnome2` Second variant has such benefit, that all interactive configuration dialogs from given ports will be displayed before actual build. Warning about size of your cup still apply. This can be also achieved by issuing `# make config-recursive` in gnome2 directory before install part. When you use portmaster, you will also get summary of installation messages from all installed ports, which may contains additional information what to do next and will be lost in compilation output mess, when using standard make procedure.

There are also precompiled packages available, but most users (IMHO) prefer using compilation ports, because packages may be little outdated, compiled with choices, with doesn't fit your needs etc. You can install from packages by command `# pkg_add -r [i]package_name[/i]` Don't mix software from packages and compiled locally, weird things may appears.

There is FreeBSD Gnome page available, not always absolute in touch with last events, but definitely worth of reading at http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/

Maybe some additional X.org related components will be required to add and you are on your way.

Warning: There was incorporated new version of X.org in ports tree couple of days ago and updates to Gnome may follows. Some older solutions googled on internet may be out of date.

Little more additional configuration like enabling Gnome in /etc/rc.conf and so will be required, but you should be informed either with messages after installing port or on FreeBSD Gnome page.

All commands with # prompt are meant to bee run as *root* user.


----------



## einsteniano (May 3, 2010)

I have to build GNOME from source? I only have a Centrino Duo 1.6 GHz processor .not a supercomputer  BladeCenter QS22/LS21!! 


anyway thanks to all!!


----------



## tkjacobsen (May 3, 2010)

...


			
				ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> There are also precompiled packages available, but most users (IMHO) prefer using compilation ports, because packages may be little outdated, compiled with choices, with doesn't fit your needs etc. You can install from packages by command `# pkg_add -r [i]package_name[/i]` Don't mix software from packages and compiled locally, weird things may appears.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2010)

What part of 





> There are also precompiled packages available


 mystifies you?


----------



## ptempel (May 3, 2010)

No need to compile Gnome if you don't want to.  I installed Gnome 2.28 via packages.  I did bother the base and fifth toe installs on my laptop:

`pkg_add -r gnome2`
`pkg_add -r gnome2-fifth-toe`

got this info from the Gnome FAQ: http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html


----------



## klanger (May 3, 2010)

I have 900MHz celeron (eeepc/netbook) and I do often use ports - it is not THAT bad 
What ever you hear, do not compile OpenOffice though


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2010)

Compiling doesn't take that long. Added bonus is that you can add/remove features. And speed.... Well, try compiling XFree86 on a Pentium 90. Xorg is a walk in the park these days.

If you have a reasonable machine it shouldn't take more then a day to compile everything you could ever need. Heck, it used to take me a week!


----------



## carlton_draught (May 4, 2010)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> Install x11/gnome2 by command `# cd /usr/local/x11/gnome2 && make install` (will compile everything from source, *so have really big cup of coffee* nearly) or install ports-mgmt/portmaster and do `# portmaster x11/gnome2` Second variant has such benefit, that all interactive configuration dialogs from given ports will be displayed before actual build. *Warning about size of your cup still apply.*


The bolded bits are understatements. From memory, gnome and openoffice were the compiles where you should schedule in a nap or a sleep. Also highly recommended is to use portmaster to schedule the configuration of stuff up front - you really won't enjoy getting up the next day only to have a set of configuration options staring back at you.


----------



## einsteniano (May 4, 2010)

thanks to all.Now i'm tudying the handbook and then install freebsd.


----------



## dennylin93 (May 4, 2010)

einsteniano said:
			
		

> thanks.But at first glance it seems a too young project



PC-BSD has been around since 2005, so it's not really that young. Ubuntu's first release was in 2004.

Whereas Ubuntu was forked from Debian, PC-BSD is a derivative of FreeBSD.


----------



## klanger (May 4, 2010)

+1 & it is (PC-BSD) ideal for a person who is



			
				einsteniano said:
			
		

> an ubuntu linux user and  would move to FreeBSD for  a desktop use.



and heard 



			
				einsteniano said:
			
		

> that FreeBSD is the best choice for a server but not for a desktop use.


----------



## fronclynne (May 4, 2010)

einsteniano said:
			
		

> I have to build GNOME from source? I only have a Centrino Duo 1.6 GHz processor .not a supercomputer  BladeCenter QS22/LS21!!
> 
> 
> anyway thanks to all!!



x40 with a 1gHz banias takes a minute, but it builds okay.  You should be fine.


----------



## einsteniano (May 4, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> x40 with a 1gHz banias takes a minute, but it builds okay.  You should be fine.



only one minute? wow.Ok You've convinced me.


----------



## fronclynne (May 4, 2010)

einsteniano said:
			
		

> only one minute? wow.Ok You've convinced me.



NO, not a literal 60 second minute, one of these minutes.


----------



## tankist02 (May 8, 2010)

+1 for PC BSD as desktop computer for a casual user.


----------



## harishankar (May 8, 2010)

I generally prefer packages to ports. Yes, compilation times for individual packages may not be much, but for ones with dependencies etc. it all adds up in the end.

Also consider that some of us DON'T want to use the latest and greatest. Sticking with packages from -STABLE should be relatively safe I believe.

I highly recommend using pkg_upgrade for a pure package system and portupgrade/portmaster only when absolutely necessary.


----------

